# IBS-D and poison ivy



## Charlene-T (Apr 24, 2015)

I've had IBS for decades but never joined a support group for it. I now realize that was a mistake. Here's how I discovered that:

I play alot of disc golf. One of the hazards of the game is playing at parks that have poison ivy. I've come in contact with it multiple times, and use products designed to wash off the oils from the plant that cause the allergic histamine reaction. Well, a few weeks ago I was exposed to poison ivy, without even thinking about the active growing stage of the plant. And I didn't shower after my game like I usually do, because I was going out to play a second round within a couple of hours. I figured it made more sense to shower after the second round than to shower twice. Little did I know that I'd been exposed to poison ivy already!

When the rash appeared, so did a flare up of my IBS. At first, I didn't connect the two. I thought the diarrhea must have been dietary in nature-- maybe too many nuts, and I'd had too much oil in my digestive tract; or maybe too much fiber and I needed to scale it back.

Meanwhile, I developed the worst poison ivy rash I've ever had. I use Tecnu to remove the oils from my skin, and once the rash appears, I use Ivarrest. Both of these have worked fine in the past and the rash hasn't been a big deal. But this time--- man. It was BAD. The rash was red, raised, intensely itchy and burning. It spread over other areas of my body. And I could not get it under control, which has not happened before! Usually, the Tecnu and the Ivvarest do the job, and the rash is an irritant at best.

As one miserable week turned into two, and the rash continued to spread, my IBS symptoms got worse and worse. I was still trying to treat the diarrhea with diet, and after two weeks I went on a modified BRAT diet (mostly bananas, rice, and herbal tea. A little bit of unsweetened applesauce one time, and boiled chicken breast). But my symptoms were just getting worse and worse.

So on Monday, I decided it was time to do some research. I couldn't shake the idea that somehow the poison ivy and the IBS flare-up were connected. I stumbled onto some sites that talked about histamine intolerance -- and all of a sudden, things started to click for me. I began following links, reading research and message boards and blogs. Learning about how DAO is made in the gut, but if the gut is compromised (like for someone who has IBS), then the body can't process the excess histamine, and the result is diarrhea as the body tries to flush it out. This made total sense to me.

Now histamine intolerance mostly refers to histamine in foods; but an allergic reaction like poison ivy, that stimulates histamine production in the mast cells, will end up with the same result: the inefficient production of DAO enzyme in the gut to break down the histamine. This then can trigger an IBS flare-up.

I read some interesting blog/message board posts about antihistamines helping people with their IBS. That somehow it was making a difference in the breakdown of histamine in their intestines, and it was stopping or slowing down the diarrhea.

So on Wednesday I switched from using the Ivarrest (which is very similar to Calamine) to using a generic antihistamine topical cream on my rash. And last night I began taking a 24-hour antihistamine before bed. I also broke down and bought a bottle of Immodium, and took one dose last night. I want to take a low dose (two pills a day, morning and night) until the diarrhea is under control. I haven't had a bm since yesterday morning, and he nausea is down to a very dull roar. And yes, I'm drinking lots and lots of water!

Coincidentally, this morning I woke up and my poison ivy rash has dramatically changed, just in 18 hours. The rash is no longer red, raised, pimply, and intensely itchy. The skin is darker than my natural skin tone, and slightly raised-- but smooth, dry, and not itchy in the least. It's acting like it's in the final hours of the rash the way it normally would behave! I'm completely amazed.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Interesting experience. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Missi (Mar 28, 2015)

That is a lot of research and detective work but it sounds like it was very worth the time! I'm really glad you are feeling a bit better. I'm new to IBS and really have no idea, yet, what could be causing my guts and tummy to behave like they are. Last night I was having a lot of spasms near my stomach.. didn't hurt but kept me up. I have slight D everyday. Your experience has me thinking I may have to do more research than I originally thought. It's a good head's up to say the least. Thank you!


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

Wow! I have been experimenting with antihistamines also! Docs have all told me IBS is not an inflammatory disease, but it feels like it is. I have a lot of allergies, but have been getting allergy shots so I don't need to take antihistamines very often. I think the antihistamine helps when I have a flare up too. The poison ivy would still be a stress on your body. It could just be the antihistamine helping your histamine stress. This stress, like any stress, could make IBS flare up. Glad it is working for you. Maybe others can use this info as well.


----------

